# 21 questions, genius robot



## Fay V (Dec 8, 2011)

http://us.akinator.com/

this thing is amazing. It guessed sir gawain from the green knight tale. It guess sam vimes from discworld. It's scary how good it is. I stumped it for a moment with Neil Gaiman but it got it with 25 questions. 
I'm impressed.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Dec 8, 2011)

It also guessed Citras. This pleases me to no end.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 8, 2011)

Man, this thing gets posted to a site I frequent at least once every year.
It's ooooold.
But still pretty cool.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 8, 2011)

I don't care that it's old. It guess sigurd the valsung. Holy fuck!
the only one that I've confused it with was Byhrtnoth. It thought of another anglo saxon guy.


----------



## Azure (Dec 8, 2011)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> It also guessed Citras. This pleases me to no end.



"Is your character a sex maniac?"
this was a real question.


----------



## Xenke (Dec 8, 2011)

It's such a simple premise thoughhhh.


----------



## Fay V (Dec 8, 2011)

It guess god damn teppic. How the fuck did it do that. (to be fair it guessed wrong twice.) 

hmm, next up. Odd Thomas


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 8, 2011)

It guessed Chuck Schuldiner pretty quickly, and made one wrong guess on Muhammad SuiÃ§mez and Tony Kakko. Let's try some less known metal...


----------



## Fay V (Dec 8, 2011)

itt got odd thomas, but missed george from "who's afraid of virginia woolf." haha take that computer. 

now for something really fucking obscure. Condorman


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 8, 2011)

Ha! It gave up trying to guess Flemming RÃ¶nsdorf, the old vocalist for Artillery.


----------



## Ad Hoc (Dec 9, 2011)

Took it 23 guesses to get Hazel-rah. 

Ahaha it got Rowf, though.

EDIT: Ooooh it got Zig-Zag the Grand Vizier.

EDIT x2: But it couldn't get Avatar from WIZARDs.


----------



## Onnes (Dec 9, 2011)

It got Lev Landau, which isn't too surprising, but failed with Paul Ehrenfest.


----------



## Lobar (Dec 9, 2011)

Akinator was already formidable two years ago, beating him is nearly hopeless now.

edit:

Briefers Rock from PSG - 27 questions, 1 missed guess
Christopher Robin from Winnie the Pooh - 16 questions
Lieutenant Barclay from Star Trek:TNG - 19 questions
Dr. Pepper, surgeon and soda namesake - 20 questions
Issei Sagawa, Japanese cannibal - 20 questions

jesus christ I was lucky to win once


----------



## Kivaari (Dec 9, 2011)

Wow... 2 wrong guesses and 33 questions before he guessed Billy Gibbons...


----------



## Lobar (Dec 9, 2011)

Sponge Cat said:


> Wow... 2 wrong guesses and 33 questions before he guessed Billy Gibbons...



It's designed to guess characters, not band members...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 9, 2011)

I'm surprised, this thing got Rainbow Dash.

As soon as it asked 'Does your character stand on two legs' (Which is no) It asked 'Is your character related to My Little Pony?'

I flipped


----------



## Lobar (Dec 9, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I'm surprised, this thing got Rainbow Dash.
> 
> As soon as it asked 'Does your character stand on two legs' (Which is no) It asked 'Is your character related to My Little Pony?'
> 
> I flipped



If it's looking like you have a character from a popular work with a large fandom, he'll ask you if it's from it, because people have generally tried every single background character from these already.  He also does it for Doctor Who, Star Trek, Star Wars, and Harry Potter.  Made it fucking easy for him to guess Ood Sigma after that. :<


----------



## Zenia (Dec 9, 2011)

I beat it with "Amir" from the book "The Lost Mind"


----------



## Lobar (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally, total victory is mine, with Mr. Dumass from this old A&W commercial.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 9, 2011)

Ha! Beat him again with ... that funny, clueless A&W employee. XD

edit: BUt.. augh He got Cutter and Skywise. >_>


----------



## BRN (Dec 9, 2011)

ASDF it got Cheradenine Zakalwe.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2011)

"Do they have white hair?" -> Yes

*4 questions later*

"Do they have black hair?" Durrr


----------



## Xipoid (Dec 9, 2011)

It took 32 questions to get to Atticus Finch, and question 31 was "Is your character a quarterback in the NFL?"


To be fair, I did give it two incorrect answers (8 and 9) since I didn't fully remember.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Dec 9, 2011)

Lobar said:


> If it's looking like you have a character from a popular work with a large fandom, he'll ask you if it's from it, because people have generally tried every single background character from these already.  He also does it for Doctor Who, Star Trek, Star Wars, and Harry Potter.  Made it fucking easy for him to guess Ood Sigma after that. :<



From what Cyril said, I wasn't expecting it to have anything that recent in its list of characters.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 9, 2011)

It didn't know the Macra from Doctor Who, yet.

We shall teach it


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2011)

Failed to get Shub-Niggurath from Quake after 40 questions. 

It asked me to pick from a list if it was there, which shows just how much it knows.







I lol'd at "Blue portal". Given how long this site has been going, I think there's very little it would not know of by now.

Edit: Doesn't know the jokers from Dark side of the Sun. Some of the matches:
The joker (Enemy of batman)
The guy that the Joker killed with a pencil (Dark Knight)
*The pencil from the dark knight that the joker killed the guy with (Joker killer pencil )*

xD


----------



## CerbrusNL (Dec 9, 2011)

I was going for a BSOD, but this...
Dangit.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2011)

It took some guesses, but it finally got general Rain Silves


----------



## Lobar (Dec 9, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> From what Cyril said, I wasn't expecting it to have anything that recent in its list of characters.



It *learns* from its players as it goes along, always adding more characters as people try to beat him with them.  And there's always so many players always playing, he can finish a game or two every second, all the time.  I would expect any new MLP characters to be assimilated into Akinator's database before the end of the day their debut episode airs.

FFS, it guessed both Dr. Pepper and Issei Sagawa right on the first try.  Akinator has gone beyond ridiculous.


----------



## BRN (Dec 9, 2011)

Finally beat it [after Jernau Morat Gurgeh and Ceiling Cat] with Ms. Scarlatti from The Scarlatti Inheritance. Bitches.

ED: It got a Culture GSV. What the christ.


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 9, 2011)

I stumped Akinator with Erma Felna from Albedo Anthropomorphics/Erma Felna, EDF.  I think it was after 30 questions, but it was definitely after 20.

Edit: I tried again.  Its first guess was Mace (Dreamkeepers).  Its second guess was Julie-su the echidna (Sonic).  Its third guess was Nyami (Pop'n Music).  After the third guess, Akinator conceded defeat; I wanted to keep going.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> From what Cyril said, I wasn't expecting it to have anything that recent in its list of characters.


It updates itself and asks new questions based on user input, I'd think.
Oh and Lobar already said this.
Also, I can stump this thing with pretty much every character from every concept album ever.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 9, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Also, I can stump this thing with pretty much every character from every concept album ever.



I tried Ziltoid the Omniscient, but he got that (after 40 questions).


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

Well I haven't tried that one I guess :V
Things it didn't get:
Mr. Money & Nauticus (Pain of Salvation - BE)
The Universal Migrator (Ayreon)
The Mermaid (Haken - Aquarius)

To be fair most of those are cheating. The Mermaid doesn't even have a name so :V

It did get Victoria from Dream Theater's Scenes From A Memory though.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 9, 2011)

Cyril said:


> Well I haven't tried that one I guess :V
> Things it didn't get:
> Mr. Money & Nauticus (Pain of Salvation - BE)
> The Universal Migrator (Ayreon)
> ...


It got James LaBrie and Mangini when I tried to look for DT members


----------



## ArielMT (Dec 9, 2011)

LizardKing said:


> I tried Ziltoid the Omniscient, but he got that (after 40 questions).



It guessed Ziltoid the Omniscient when I was thinking of Czu from Konny and Czu.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> It got James LaBrie and Mangini when I tried to look for DT members



Band members are easy for it. I haven't found one it HASN'T gotten yet.


----------



## Dragonfurry (Dec 9, 2011)

THis thing is amazing!! It fiqured out I was think about Tanis-Half Elven from the Dragonlance books!!


----------



## iconmaster (Dec 9, 2011)

It got Homestuck characters on the first try. It then got Dr. Manette from Tale of Two Cities.

It failed when I got to obscure MSPA fan adventures. Ha! Take that!


----------



## Cloudy (Dec 9, 2011)

This bitch has gotten everything from Pantalaimon from His Dark Materials to Dean's IMPALA from Supernatural.

...But he couldn't figure out Maria from Metropolis. He clearly doesn't keep up on his silent classics.


----------



## Deo (Dec 9, 2011)

IT KNOWS RASPUTIN AND KVOTHE. THE END IS NIGH.


----------



## Alstor (Dec 9, 2011)

Fritz Haber in 20 questions.

Fuck this.


----------



## Riyeko (Dec 9, 2011)

Stumped it with Inuyasha.

Got it with 45 questions... twice he asked me if it even existed.


----------



## Cyril (Dec 9, 2011)

Riyeko said:


> Stumped it with Inuyasha.


Yeah I really doubt that.
It... doesn't even go to 45 questions. Maxes out at 40.
And it got Inuyasha in 12 questions for me. Woohoo. Yeah, no offense but I don't believe you one bit.


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 22, 2012)

How did it guess Craig Ferguson and Geoff Peterson on the first try?


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 22, 2012)

Cyril said:


> Band members are easy for it. I haven't found one it HASN'T gotten yet.



I did. Try Cooper Tom.


----------



## Fay V (Jan 22, 2012)

please do not double post.


----------



## thedogon11 (Jan 22, 2012)

Sorry, I realized this right after posting, and then tried to figure out how to compile it to one. Still trying to fix that.


----------



## Unsilenced (Jan 22, 2012)

I once got it with the protagonist of Red Badge of Courage. 

... 

Wait, I totally have one. Be right back.

Edit: Yeah, characters from plays are good ones to try, though they can sometimes be hard to find answers for.


----------



## Deleted member 3615 (Jan 23, 2012)

Question 27 - Does your character speak? Answer: No
Question 28 - Does your character talk? Answer: No

Lol


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 23, 2012)

It knew Katia Managan.
Now I'm teaching it Quill weave


----------



## Lobar (Jan 23, 2012)

And of course...


----------



## Llamapotamus (Jan 23, 2012)

It finally got Ben Quadinaros after 40 questions and I think 5 tries.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 24, 2012)

This is kind of fun.  It seems to do better with pop culture, movies, and video games.  Somehow it guessed Dekar from Lufia II in about 30 questions, and Frank from Earthbound in 28, both of which are relatively obscure.  Doesn't do so hot on books.  It took 30 questions to guess Candide (c'mon... the title character of a really famous book), and it got completely stumped on Renart the fox.


----------



## Ariosto (Jan 24, 2012)

Defeated him with Ringo Oginome from _Mawaru Penguindrum_, for reasons that, I hope, are obvious...

Edit: and then defeated it again with Madoka from _Madoka Magica_.

Edit: and AGAIN with Sakura Kinomoto! 
I guess I really should start to see how I'm answering those questions.


----------



## Teal (Jan 24, 2012)

It got N. Italy from Hetalia in very few guesses. Creepy.


----------



## Kitutal (Feb 14, 2012)

I managed to beat it with the toy/fursona of an acquanitance of mine. Though, it did come up with two other blue dragon characters. Room for improvement still, though, with it asking the same question twice or asking things already said to be wrong from earlier questions. Then it would get just about anything it had ever been told about pretty quickly.

And again, how has it not heard of Rae Wilder from... some book I got for a few pence on my kindle. We just went round and round in circles with questions it should already know the answer to, I guess it does that a lot whenever the chosen character is not on the list, then it would be impossible. 
Question is, can anyone beat it with a character it has already heard of..?


----------

